# White Mtns. Memorial Day Wknd



## MARI (May 26, 2004)

Anyone up for a hike this weekend in the Whites? I am looking to complete any of the following:
Moriah
Carter Done
Carrigain
Tom, Willey Field
Message me if you are looking for some company . Next weekend is Owl's head, and I need to get primed! :beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (May 26, 2004)

Hey there Mari!

I've plans for the next two weeks. How about one of your listed hikes during the middle of June?! 

How's that!


----------



## MARI (May 26, 2004)

Hey Magic-

Doin' Owls Head with Silent Cal & Grace the 6th...June is going to be tight for me except for the end of June/early July..let me know whats up! I got to knock some of those off.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 27, 2004)

Hi Mari,

Oh so it's you hiking OH on the Sunday. We're hiking the Tri's with Cal & Grace on the Saturday.  

Sending you a pm.
_________________
Happy hiking!!


----------



## pepsi (May 27, 2004)

MARI,
I would like to do Tom, Field, Willey on Saturday and take advantage of having someone to car spot with, but would be interested in Carrigain if you choose to do that.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 28, 2004)

So it worked out perfect very quickly. We 3 get to hike together!

(Greg, please keep this forum. It works out even better than what is posted!)

Must be magic.
_________________
What more could one want?!


----------



## SilentCal (May 30, 2004)

Hint to those that hike with MtnMagic.....Bring extra food! :roll: 

Your welcome to join us for Owl's Head on Sunday MtnMagic.   Grace has opted for a hike to Lonesome Lake with her daughter instead.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 30, 2004)

You are funny, Cal! Do you mean extra food for you? Or, extra food for me!
I might enjoy tenderloin steak with several lobsters, please! 

Ghostdog and I joined Mari on a great loop hike over Tom, Field, Willey today. Three mtns, great company, superb clear sunny weather, what more could one want! You mean it gets better than this?!
_________________
See you guys on the Tripyramids!!


----------



## pepsi (May 31, 2004)

Yes, the forum worked great. My cell phone evidently did not. Parked at Ethan Pond trailhead and hitched to Avalon trailhead. Best weather of the 3 days but even Waumbek in the rain was good and there were no bugs on Osceola/East on Sat

Sorry I missed you.


----------

